
Show HN: Adaptive CSS Theme for Hacker News - gpmcadam
https://github.com/gpmcadam/hn-theme
======
gpmcadam
I was slightly frustrated that all of the themes for Hacker News went far
above and beyond simply adding a dark theme, many of them completely change
the UI of the site.

I've attempted to create a theme which I think only minimally changes the
design (to aid readibility in dark mode) and only activates dark mode when
your OS instructs the browser via the `prefers-color-scheme: dark` media-
query.

Would appreciate any feedback/suggestions :)

